# Power rack.



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Been looking at this, what do you think, any good? How do you think it compares to bodymax cages.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331123025762?nav=SEARCH


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks good to me. I've had the heavy duty bodymax which was good too


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Been looking at the cf475 aswell which looks good and has plenty of reviews to back it up, this looks good also but I can't find any reviews on it. I am limited on height in my garage and the eBay one is 10cm shorter I think.


----------



## ukjcb (Oct 13, 2014)

Speedway said:


> Been looking at the cf475 aswell which looks good and has plenty of reviews to back it up, this looks good also but I can't find any reviews on it. I am limited on height in my garage and the eBay one is 10cm shorter I think.


Yea i see a Ryno olympic power rack on ebay too but the weight limit is less than the rsr-sports one. It takes up to 350kg, looks good

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RYNO-POWER-RACK-OLYMPIC-SQUAT-CAGE-GYM-HEAVY-DUTY-PROFESSIONAL-RACK-PULL-UP-BAR-/121214470221?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item1c38f2084d

ended up going for the Ryno ultimate rack because it comes with more and i dont plan on needing a rack with such high max load. If your looking for something with lower max load then id recommend this one. Come with lat pull, low pulley, dip handles and a tricep rope attachment. The build quality is really good and the sales person was really helpful. Can def recommend this one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RYNO-ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-SQUAT-CAGE-GYM-w-LAT-PULL-DOWN-SEATED-ROW-ARM-CURL-/301003927368?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item46153b6f48


----------

